# Quail Load for 20g



## ufg8r93

Well, it looks like I'll be participating in my first quail hunt in years and years.   We'll be hunting one of the GA plantations within a reasonable distance of Atlanta (don't know which one yet). So, the question becomes: What loads do you boys recommend for quail in a 20g? I'm planning to buy a new O/U in the next week or so and need to decide what shotshells to use with it. I'll be picking up a case of the stuff and practicing a bit before I go make an elmoelmoelmo of myself... 

I was thinking 3" #8s...


----------



## quail12

*Loads*

No need for 3", 2 3/4 8's and 9's for early to mid season.  Once they get smart and start leaving fast or early 7 1/2 or 8's will do.  These birds aren't geese and the amount of shot in the patern is key.  You will get alot of close shots and with a 12 ga. or 20 ga. with 3in shells you won't have to clean them.  Good luck........

Chuck


----------



## ufg8r93

Thanks for the info Chuck. That's why I love Woody's/GON.  

So I think I'll go with 2.75" 8s. Now if I can just find a dealer with a 20g 686 Covey QU for a decent price....


----------



## Michael Lee

2 3/4" #9 is what I suggest.

ML


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Quail Load*

I quail hunted with a 20 gauge for many years.  Only advice that I would offer is do not buy shells loaded with 7/8 of an ounce of shot.  This gives a sparce pattern and will result in feathering many birds.  This is the load that is most commonly stockied in many stores.

I would recommend field loads with one ounce of #8 shot.  Don't get overanxious and kill a sack full of birds.  Shooting preserves charge so much per bird and it comes pretty high.

Vernon


----------



## Nitro

I concur with Mr.Vernon. 1 oz of #7.5s or #8s.

Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna and Chuck's Firearms in Buckhead both had the Beretta 686 Quail Unlimited O/U a few weeks ago. Call them for pricing.


----------



## GeauxLSU

ufg8r,
If you're going to preserve, just bring a bat and hit 'em over the head.  
Seriously, if you want, I may have some shells I can give you.  I'll check this evening...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## BULLDOG FAN

23/4" , 7/8 oz, #9's I shoot quail almost every weekend and have used all types shells but this load is the best for pen raised birds.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Quail Load for 20 Gauge*

Bulldog Fan: It might prove helpful to the starter of this thread if you would outline in some detail as to why, in the case of 20 gauge shells, that it is more desirable to use shells that carry less shot.  7/8 oz. might be acceptable, but is it truly a better performer than one ounce??

I might be interested in such an explanation myself.

Thanks, Vernon


----------



## redlevel

I know you specifically asked about 20 ga. loads and this is definately  ,  but have you considered a 28 ga?  If I didn't already have two good 20 ga quail guns, I would just have to have a Ruger RL 28.  For pen-raised birds, and probably for wild birds, it is all you need.  I recently shot a friend's Beretta 28 over/under, and loved it.  The Ruger, unlike the Beretta, at least the one I was using, is on a true petite frame.  If I was buying a shotgun dedicated to plantation quail hunting, it would be the 28 RL, 26" barrells,  choked N and VDL.  That's None, and Very Dang Little.    My two current quail guns are a Parker Trojan and a Browning BSS, both 20 ga.


----------



## Atlsooner

I would go with 2 3/4 1oz. 7 1/2 or 8. I shoot a Browning Sweet 16, Improved, and absolutely love it. I use this same size shell only in a 16 ga. Try finding 16 ga. shells now a days.


----------



## WOODIE13

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Bulldog Fan: It might prove helpful to the starter of this thread if you would outline in some detail as to why, in the case of 20 gauge shells, that it is more desirable to use shells that carry less shot.  7/8 oz. might be acceptable, but is it truly a better performer than one ounce??
> 
> I might be interested in such an explanation myself.
> 
> Thanks, Vernon



Most of the 7/8 oz is faster.  More velocity=more energy for the most part and you could go up a pellet size smaller and still have close to the same energy with a dense pattern.   Better pattern out of the gun (depends on the gun/choke combo), less kick keeps you on the bird.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*20 Gauge for Quail*



			
				WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Most of the 7/8 oz is faster. More velocity=more energy for the most part and you could go up a pellet size smaller and still have close to the same energy with a dense pattern. Better pattern out of the gun (depends on the gun/choke combo), less kick keeps you on the bird.


                                     *******************

The faster you drive a shot charge, the more open the pattern (Guns and Ammo).  You have 51 less shot in a 7/8 charge than in 1 oz.  At 25 yards a quail may very well fly through the pattern and escape unharmed.

Shells loaded with 1 ounce will only cost pennies more than 7/8 oz.

If one shoots all of his quail in the 10 to 15 yard range then either load is fine.  Few people are able to shoot that quick with accuracy after a flush.

Vernon


----------



## Gaswamp

is there a 20ga 1 oz shell in #9 shot?


----------



## GLS

Joe, I looked at Winchester's site and saw no #9, 1 oz.  What is your intended use??


----------



## mlandrum

op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Gaswamp

GLS said:


> Joe, I looked at Winchester's site and saw no #9, 1 oz.  What is your intended use??



quail...only see 7/8 oz in 9's.  some 1 oz in 8's listed though


----------



## Gaswamp

Gaswamp said:


> quail...only see 7/8 oz in 9's.  some 1 oz in 8's listed though



Rio has a 1oz in 9's


----------



## smoothie

I really like fiocchi 1oz in 7.5 or 8 when you can find them. I have had a few boxes of rio lately that has really flared shells from heavy crimping that will not fit in the gun


----------

